# "Gardening Leave"



## Howard (May 7, 2002)

What a strange term... I resigned this week and have been sent on 'Gardening Leave'. Feeling like a 'naughty schoolboy' as I've been sent home until the big boss gets back to negotiate my leave date.

I'm on 3 months notice but in reality I'd actually like to start my new job earlier as the pay is significantly better.

So looks like I may take the summer off. Last time I took the summer off I was at school... My garden is actually pretty small - any suggestions of what to do?

Options 
- Call HR and ask if I can have 'decorating leave' instead. ;D
- Learn to play golf properly.
- Teach myself to surf again.
- ??

Signed...

Sad workoholic who now has time to get out more.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Got a load of decorating that needs to be done at my house... you can come and help out if you want 

Good luck @ the new job!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Come and do my garden. ;D


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Travel!


----------



## djp10tt (Jul 20, 2003)

Bulid a kit car ;D


----------



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

Come round and do my house when you've finished at Kevs!


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

Get 3 months paid Gardening Leave and start your new job early. Spend the "double-bubble" on mods for the TT ;D


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

Take the TT for a blast round europe for a while. ;D


----------



## Howard (May 7, 2002)

Thanks for the suggestions - Looks like I'm going to be busy....

So who'd like me to start on their garden/decorating first ? ;D

One other question - the other half just found out that I'm not at work next week - what's 'ironing' ?? (Never heard of it ;D )


----------



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

> So who'd like me to start on their garden/decorating first ? Â ;D


Depends how good you are at finding the right paint colours for my bedroom!!  (See my flame in the...er...flame room)

"...allow myself to introduce.....myself"

No?

Nurse!!


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

> Depends how good you are at finding the right paint colours for my bedroom!! Â  (See my flame in the...er...flame room)
> 
> "...allow myself to introduce.....myself"
> 
> ...


Oi!!

I asked first!


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

3 months!

Some here will remember I had 9 months gardening leave about 2 years ago (reduced from 12 months).....

Great fun.

Resigned again 2 weeks ago and was ready for gardening leave again - but my current employer convinced me to stay.

Enjoy it!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

> Get 3 months paid Gardening Leave and start your new job early. Spend the "double-bubble" on mods for the TT


Not an option from a contractual (and tax - you'll not have your P45) point of view I expect.

However, what you should go for is a negotiated settlement, which is "win-win" for both you and your current employer.

He probably doesn't really want to pay you for three months to sit in the garden, and you'd rather start your new job sooner. So suggest that you sit in the garden for 1 month and they pay you for 2 - everyone wins - pretty common thing to do.

Clive


----------



## Howard (May 7, 2002)

It's too bloody hot in the garden! They're clearly trying to torture me as revenge. ;D

I'm going back in next week to meet with HR to negatiate a reduced period. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

That's ok. 10% will be fine.


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

> It's too bloody hot in the garden! Â They're clearly trying to torture me as revenge. Â ;D
> 
> I'm going back in next week to meet with HR to negatiate a reduced period. Â Thanks for the tip.


The best way to negotiate your way out of GL is to get your new employer to write a letter to your current employer stating that you will not breach any covenants or compete against your old co.

Our legal department is doing this for a guy I have just employed. Sometimes it works!


----------

